# New home lawn questions



## Rharveyva (Oct 12, 2021)

I finally got my lake irrigation in and put down seed and peat. I have grass. I do not know if it's the rye grass or fescue. I live in Columbia SC. I am new to lawns and have some basic questions. I have about an acre of land with 1/2 acre of potential grass area. Half of which is sunny and other half under trimmed 80 plus feet trees with 6 hours or sun.
1. I plan to top dress the lawn in February. Do I put the seed down before or after the top dressing?
2. Going to have the lake water tested. What should I test for?
3. Should I top dress with sand or top soil or mix?
4. I want to try talk fescue and thermal blue grass. Blue grass that can take heat. Logic here is that type of grass does not grow fast in the heat so I am mowing more in the cooler months. Am I in for a world of pain?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Take close up pics of your grass and posts them. I'd be mildly surprised if you don't already have one warm season grass or other. Bermuda is common down there.


----------

